# pronunciation:  conjugo --  stress?



## sitifan

conjugo - Wiktionary
According to the aboe link, the stress of conjugo falls on the penult. But since the u in the conjugo is a short vowel, the stress should fall on the antepult, shouldn't it?
Charlton T. Lewis, Charles Short,  A Latin Dictionary, con-jŭgo


----------



## Cagey

I'm puzzled.  The Wiktionary link leads to an entry for _conjugo_ in the modern languages, Catalan, Portuguese, and Spanish. I don't see an accent for those words.  The only pronunciation guide I see is for the infinitive form in those languages.  

Please copy the line you are asking about into a post.  If you are asking about the pronunciation in the modern languages, you should post your question in their respective forums.


----------



## sitifan

coniugo - Wiktionary
*Latin[edit]*
*Etymology[edit]*
_con-_ +‎ _iugō_ ‎(“I join, yoke”)

*Alternative forms[edit]*

conjugō
*Pronunciation[edit]*

(_Classical_) IPA(key): /konˈju.ɡoː/


----------



## Cagey

I don't see any accent/stress marks.  The marks over the 'o' mark those vowels as 'long'.

Perhaps I misunderstand your question.


----------



## sitifan

Charlton T. Lewis, Charles Short,  A Latin Dictionary, con-jŭgo
According to the above link, the mark over the "u" marks the vowel as short.


----------



## Cagey

[ Yes, it does.  I still don't see a problem.  Lewis and Short mark the 'u' as short, and don't mark the stress because it follows the usual rules.

The Wiki entry has no stress/accent mark on the modern languages.

What about this puzzles you? ]


----------



## sitifan

Please listen to the audio pronunciation or see the phonetic symbols in the link below.
coniugo - Wiktionary
*Pronunciation[edit]*

(_Classical_) IPA(key): */konˈju.ɡoː/*
Audio (Classical)


----------



## Cagey

My apologies.  I see now; you are asking about the stress mark in the Wiki entry on Latin. 

I would call that a mistake.  Perhaps the person making the entry didn't understand how to use the IPA stress mark - that it should precede the stressed syllable, not follow it.


----------



## sitifan

How about the audio recording? Is it wrong?


----------

